# Dragon Quest XI



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2019)

Apro questo topic perché sto giocando da una settimana circa a questo gioco e mi ha completamente rapito. Giocai all'8 anni fa ai tempi della PS2, e devo dire che erano anni che non vedevo un JRPG fatto così bene (dalla caduta di FF per interderci). Ha qualche pecca ovviamente (tipo il silent character che ormai è una cosa che non si può più vedere), ma per il resto sono rimasto davvero colpito. Qualcuno di voi l'ha giocato? Che ve ne pare?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Volevo acquistarlo durante i saldi ma ho preso Assassin's Creed Odyssey, se ne parli in questo modo penso proprio che sarà il mio prossimo acquisto.
Poi su Steam le recensioni sono molto positive, anche se devo ammettere che non ho visto praticamente nulla di questo gioco, ma conosco la saga e anni fa giocai a Dragon Quest 8 e fu uno dei miei giochi preferiti.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Volevo acquistarlo durante i saldi ma ho preso Assassin's Creed Odyssey, se ne parli in questo modo penso proprio che sarà il mio prossimo acquisto.
> Poi su Steam le recensioni sono molto positive, anche se devo ammettere che non ho visto praticamente nulla di questo gioco, ma conosco la saga e anni fa giocai a Dragon Quest 8 e fu uno dei miei giochi preferiti.



Se sei un appassionato del genere e l'8 come dici ti è piaciuto (piacque tantissimo anche a me) lo devi ASSOLUTAMENTE prendere, ti assicuro che lo amerai alla follia. D'altronde, anche solo risentire quella musichetta mi ha messo i brividi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se sei un appassionato del genere e l'8 come dici ti è piaciuto (piacque tantissimo anche a me) lo devi ASSOLUTAMENTE prendere, ti assicuro che lo amerai alla follia. D'altronde, anche solo risentire quella musichetta mi ha messo i brividi



Ok affare fatto, ora sono "impegnato" con Resident Evil 2 Remake ed Assassin's Creed Odyssey, appena li finisco di giocare per bene Dragon Quest XI sarà il mio prossimo passatempo


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ok affare fatto, ora sono "impegnato" con Resident Evil 2 Remake ed Assassin's Creed Odyssey, appena li finisco di giocare per bene Dragon Quest XI sarà il mio prossimo passatempo



Ottima decisione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2019)

Appena preso da Steam, dico semplicemente questo: characters design Akira Toriyama  
Mi ero scordato che i disegni di DQ fossero identici a quelli di Dragon Ball.
Il re è uguale al Dottor Gero


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2019)

Preso da un mese, appena ho tempo lo gioco.... giocone?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Preso da un mese, appena ho tempo lo gioco.... giocone?



Sono appena agli inizi, per ora mi sto divertendo.
Non è proprio il mio genere, preferisco uno stile un po' più dark e "crudo" invece di una grafica colorata e cartoonesca, anche se lo stile è del creatore di Dragon Ball ed è il marchio di fabbrica di Dragon Quest (sarebbe tipo lamentarsi che in Resident Evil ci siano troppi zombie). 
Come dicevo prima c'è un personaggio che mi ricorda in maniera assurda il dottor Gero xD.










Comunque la storia è interessante e le meccaniche sono quelle classiche degli RPG a turni, in aggiunta di alcune cose particolari come la forgia con cui creare gli oggetti.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2019)

L'ho preso perchè sono un nostalgico dei Final Fantasy, di quelli veri, a turni...ed ormai giochi cosi sono una vera rarità...


----------

